# Surprise Downside to Using a Kindle



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

I totally enjoy using the Kindle. However, yesterday after I took the kids sledding in the morning, I was reading to my daughter on the Kindle in the afternoon. Suddenly I became very sleepy, started to close my eyes and felt the device falling out of my hand. Gratefully, I woke up just in time to catch the Kindle before it fell to the hardwood floor, but this was a close call.

I am wondering if anyone else has almost dropped their Kindle while falling asleep reading. With a paper book, this is usually no big deal. Yet with a gadget over $100, it could be a problem. Has anyone here experienced something similar?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Do you have a cover?  I sure hope so.  
I have almost dropped mine, but I was in bed, so it would not have been hurt.
I remember a couple of years ago we had a lot of stories on KB about Kindles and bed disasters.  Folks leaving them on the bed and then sitting on them or moving the covers and the K falling off the bed.  
deb


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

Yep, almost did that myself a few times now.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I've fallen asleep and dropped mine numerous times over the past couple years.  I'm pretty much always in bed when it happens so it falls a foot or two onto a comforter - but once or twice I did drop it off the bed that way.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have never in my life fallen asleep while reading. . .when I start to feel tired, I put the book down. . .same with the Kindle. . .then I lay down and I'm asleep in moments.  But, yeah, droppage is a much bigger concern with the Kindle than a paper book. . . . .


----------



## klenart (Dec 4, 2010)

About a month ago, I feel asleep reading in a recliner.  I had dozed a few times and remember just setting my K3 down on my chest.  After about an hour, my wife woke me to tell me to go to bed.  (That's another topic, why wake someone to go to bed if they're already sleeping?)  Anyway, my kindle was gone, so I had assumed that she took it when she woke me.  I did a cursory look around just in case and didn't see it.

The next evening I was looking for it and asked her where she'd put it.  The confused look on her face worried me.  Long story, shortened, after a perplexing search I found that it had slid off of my chest, somehow navigated down into the innards of the recliner and was wedged between a part of the chair's wood frame and the stretchy fabric upholstered to the BACK of the chair, near the bottom.  Along the way they were all sorts of articulating mechanical parts and springs and the chair had been reclined and reset at least a dozen times between when my k3 began its journey and when I finally recovered it.

Amazingly, when I extricated it, I found no damage.  I was expecting a scratched or broken screen at the least.  But fate smiled on me that day I suppose.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

I don't have a cover for mine because I imagine it wouldn't really help if something hit the actual Kindle screen.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Joe Chiappetta said:


> I don't have a cover for mine because I imagine it wouldn't really help if something hit the actual Kindle screen.


Depends on what hits it, I'd guess. I will protect the screen from day to day jostling. But if you smash something into it, no.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh yeah.... that's why I have my Kindle in an Oberon cover.  I has protected it more than once!!


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have never in my life fallen asleep while reading. . .when I start to feel tired, I put the book down. . .


Wild concept, this. 

Elegant solution to the "problem" so many here have; losing the page when falling asleep reading a physical book and the consequent need to buy a Kindle.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Joe Chiappetta said:


> I am wondering if anyone else has almost dropped their Kindle while falling asleep reading. With a paper book, this is usually no big deal. Yet with a gadget over $100, it could be a problem. Has anyone here experienced something similar?


Yes, have done that with K3, DX, and iPad !!!!!!!! Almost . . . not quite.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

I drop mine, bump it into stuff, etc etc. I'm a clutz and hard on electronics. So far, I haven't killed one. My daughter got my k2 and she's dropped it a few times too. Both are in covers though. LOL. I keep waiting to kill one.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I read on my back in bed, and many a time, I've been jolted awake by my Kindle whacking me in the chest!  I often find my DH sound asleep with his Kindle on or near him.  So far, no breakages!


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

I just found out recently about the hard "molded silicone" Kindle covers. On Amazon, one reviewer posted that in general it made it easier to hold their Kindle, because the rubber cover sunk comfortably under the tips of their fingers.

And there's also another interesting advantage. They come in different colors! Besides, black, white, graphite, and "frosted," there's also blue and pink!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

GreenThumb said:


> ...many a time, I've been jolted awake by my Kindle whacking me in the chest!


This is amusing in a universal sort of way.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Just get yourself a sturdy cover.  Lots of slightly used Oberons on Buy/Sell/Trade here on Kindle Boards at very reasonable prices.  I think the Oberon cover gives the best protection with the heavy leather it uses. 

Another thought is the Square Trade insurance with breakage protection. The downside is that the insurance has to be purchased within so many days of purchase.  Check their site for all the particulars.  

With the prices as low as they are on the new K3 WiFi, I doubt I would buy extended insurance for that model. Just get a nice cover for the accidental drops.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Oh yeah.... that's why I have my Kindle in an Oberon cover. I has protected it more than once!!


ITA! Mine has been saved by the Oberon several times.... Highly recommended.

I'm most concerned about dropping it on the hardwood floor and having it hit on a corner without a cover


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

There was a discussion about a lanyard and where one could be attached.  It may be something to consider for the sleepy types.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

I fall asleep with mine almost every night.  It's currently in a Javoedge flip case, but I usually fall asleep with the cover open.  I've dropped it off the bed, I've slept on it, knocked it off the kitchen table, dropped a sack of groceries on it when it's sitting in the front seat of the car... still haven't broken it.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I've had some close calls of exactly the type the OP describes. If I'm reading before going to sleep, I usually sit up on one side of the bed to read, and if I almost doze off, the Kindle could fall onto the hardwood floor. What I've trained myself to do (mostly) is to shift over a bit so that if the Kindle falls it will (hopefully) be over the bed and blankets and not over the floor. So far, I have not trained myself to go to bed when I'm sleepy instead of staying up longer reading!

By the way, I do have a cover, which helped once when I dropped the Kindle a few feet onto a carpet. But the cover was fully closed at the time. If you're reading and fall asleep, most likely the Kindle is open, so depending on how it falls, the cover may not help much.


----------



## shalym (Sep 1, 2010)

fuschiahedgehog said:


> I fall asleep with mine almost every night. It's currently in a Javoedge flip case, but I usually fall asleep with the cover open. I've dropped it off the bed, I've slept on it, knocked it off the kitchen table, dropped a sack of groceries on it when it's sitting in the front seat of the car... still haven't broken it.


All of this and more has happened to mine, too--the only difference is that mine is in an Amazon lighted cover instead of a Javoedge. Most of the same things happened to my K1 that I had for 2.5 years before I got my K3 (never put groceries on top of my K1, though) I've found that Kindles are amazingly durable.

Of course, now that I've said that, I'll probably break mine tomorrow...

Shari


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

shalym said:


> All of this and more has happened to mine, too--the only difference is that mine is in an Amazon lighted cover instead of a Javoedge. Most of the same things happened to my K1 that I had for 2.5 years before I got my K3 (never put groceries on top of my K1, though) I've found that Kindles are amazingly durable.
> 
> Of course, now that I've said that, I'll probably break mine tomorrow...
> 
> Shari


LOL I hear ya... I'll probably drop mine in the toilet now that I've raved about its durability


----------



## Rebekah (Oct 9, 2009)

When I'm in bed reading my Kindle, I usually turn facing away from my husband (so he can't accidentally roll over on it) and prop it up with my pillow and cradling it in my arm.  I've fallen asleep this way many times and it's always still in my arm where it was originally when I finally wake up in the night and put it on my nightstand.  I don't move much at all when I sleep.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

My entire family knows my kindle seconds as a pillow. Lol. I can be in bed, at my desk (next to my bed), or on the dining room table.


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

As others have said, Cover + SquareTrade Warranty = Peace of Mind.


----------



## dhajra (Jun 2, 2009)

I always keep my Kindle in an Oberon cover.  It's very sturdy and extends a bit on all sides of the Kindle.  While I was traveling last summer and in line at an airport, I dropped my Kindle from about waist high on a hard airport floor.  I swore under my breath and expected the worst, but when I picked up the Kindle, it acted like nothing had ever happened.  I do credit my Oberon cover.


----------



## nicknicknick (Apr 6, 2010)

Another bouquet for Oberon from me. I often fall asleep reading in my chair. I have my finger wedged inside the elastic thread of the Oberon. The kindle never falls anywhere apart from my lap.


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

Me and My Kindle said:


> I just found out recently about the hard "molded silicone" Kindle covers. On Amazon, one reviewer posted that in general it made it easier to hold their Kindle, because the rubber cover sunk comfortably under the tips of their fingers.
> 
> And there's also another interesting advantage. They come in different colors! Besides, black, white, graphite, and "frosted," there's also blue and pink!


I have one in smoke! I thought when I got my beautiful oberon cover I would just save the rubbery one, but the opposite has happened.

I fall asleep in bed readking my kindle, it just falls on my chest.


----------



## Bluejarzen (Jan 19, 2009)

Waking up from the shock of a Kindle falling onto my face is standard operating procedure for me.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

oh yea.  The bed, couch, and recliner aren't a big deal since it just falls on my face or lap.

It's the bus that worries me.  I've come really close to dropping it a few times as I doze off on my long commute.  I can just imagine it sliding under a few seats, having a hard time getting it back, and then having it so filthy that I'll just have to throw it away a buy a new one cuz I'm afraid to touch it.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

mcostas said:


> I have one in smoke! I thought when I got my beautiful oberon cover I would just save the rubbery one, but the opposite has happened.
> 
> I fall asleep in bed readking my kindle, it just falls on my chest.


I was wondering about that rubber thingy. How does it affect the page buttons? Do they still press just as easy? My right ones are a bit on the stiffer side so I wouldn't want to make them even harder to press. I also wonder about cat hair and fuzz. Is that one of those sticky rubbers? I have covers for me Wii remotes and I have to remove hairballs from it on a weekly basis lol

I can't read in bed. When my body goes that flat, I am out lol. Don't know why, maybe age.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

There was a time when I too could say I never fell asleep reading a book. Alas, those days are long gone. I've fallen asleep with the Kindle in a recliner and in bed. So far, the K has always just gone down beside me in the chair or the bed and has never dropped anywhere, so no damage. I do try to be more careful with it than a paperback and quit reading when I feel tired and put it in a safe place, but occasionally I fail.


----------



## JenniferBecton (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh jeez. I never thought about dropping it! I'm definitely going to drop it. I'm a huge klutz. I guess I'll be investing in a cover too.


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

Atunah said:


> I was wondering about that rubber thingy. How does it affect the page buttons? Do they still press just as easy? My right ones are a bit on the stiffer side so I wouldn't want to make them even harder to press. I also wonder about cat hair and fuzz. Is that one of those sticky rubbers? I have covers for me Wii remotes and I have to remove hairballs from it on a weekly basis lol
> 
> I can't read in bed. When my body goes that flat, I am out lol. Don't know why, maybe age.


The buttons are still easy to press, but yes, hair does stick to it some. When I get my new skin I will use my oberon cover again.

I'm glad I have choices, I'm so fickle!


----------



## screwballl (Jan 4, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have never in my life fallen asleep while reading. . .when I start to feel tired, I put the book down. . .same with the Kindle. . .then I lay down and I'm asleep in moments. But, yeah, droppage is a much bigger concern with the Kindle than a paper book. . . . .


That is pretty much the same with me... I know if I am tired enough, it is time to stop reading.

Now for people that legitimately have Narcolepsy I would suggest a slightly oversized padded cover to protect the Kindle.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I've never fallen asleep reading.  I get sleepy and stop, but usually still make it to the end of the chapter.  It usually takes me 15-30 minutes (on a good night) of laying in the dark to fall asleep though.  I also can't sleep in cars, on airplanes etc.  So it's probably different for people who can fall asleep right away.


----------



## screwballl (Jan 4, 2011)

mooshie78 said:


> It usually takes me 15-30 minutes (on a good night) of laying in the dark to fall asleep though. I also can't sleep in cars, on airplanes etc. So it's probably different for people who can fall asleep right away.


I am much the same way.
For me it has to be a familiar or at least comfortable location, and I am usually alseep within half hour... At home in my bed it can be a matter of 1-2 minutes from closing my eyes. With movement around me like a car or plane, no way! My mind will not let me sleep unless I have been up for more than 24 hours, and even then it is small 30 second naps.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

It's only a matter of time before I accidentally kill my kindle, I fall asleep reading it every night.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

ellenoc said:


> There was a time when I too could say I never fell asleep reading a book. Alas, those days are long gone. I've fallen asleep with the Kindle in a recliner and in bed. So far, the K has always just gone down beside me in the chair or the bed and has never dropped anywhere, so no damage. I do try to be more careful with it than a paperback and quit reading when I feel tired and put it in a safe place, but occasionally I fail.


LOL
I'm like you. I remember (and it isn't that long ago) a time when I was literally shocked when someone said they fell asleep reading. How could you fall asleep? But alas, I've since discovered that it is indeed possible and now very likely.

So I'm also looking at covers, etc, to protect my Kindle. Haven't decided yet, however. I mean, usually, I'm in bed when reading and it therefore falls on the covers and/or mattress. But, I don't want to break my Kindle should something unexpected happen.

I'm just sort of curious to know if folks think covers really do protect a Kindle during a fall or if it's more of a psychological thing? (That is, you think it helps, but can't prove it. I don't really want to test it, though--I mean you'd have to drop an uprotected kindle and a protected kindle and see what--if any--differences there are and I'm not willing to sacrifice my Kindle in the name of science. LOL)


----------



## karichelle (Dec 28, 2010)

I have almost dropped it on my face, twice so far in bed. Luckily I haven't dropped it on the floor, but we do have carpet at least.


----------



## Amiedoll (Jun 29, 2010)

Usually the weight shifting as my hand relaxes wakes me up enough to pop it somewhere safe before I go on to a good nap   I have dropped my k2 a few times, but when I was awake and my oberon gets all the credit for saving it since it was dropped on hardwood floors. The leather is thick and extends around it so it takes the impact of a drop pretty well and my kindle didn't even shift position


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

There is always the TrendyDigital waterproof clear front sleeve, which does have a neck strap, but I would be cautious about that one, because you could get entangled in the strap and make the morning paper or afternoon news.  "Ebook reader owner strangled by neck strap in their sleep, News at 11"

Have a bungee cord, your far less likely to get tangled up in it then you are the fabric strap, go from one of the strap holes on the TrendyDigital waterproof clear sleeve to a eyehook in the center of the headboard just behind the pillows and below the top of the mattress.  I know it sounds awful to screw an eye hook into a headboard, but it would be below the surface of the mattress and behind the pillows so who's going to know besides the owners of the bed, and it is a practical solution to the problem. I'd rather drill a hole in the headboard than buy a replacement Kindle DXG and you have the waterproof sleeve for the tub and the beach as well.

Gene


----------



## gstvsn (Mar 7, 2010)

I fall asleep reading in bed all the time.  That's why I bought the Marware Eco-Flip cover--it has a wide strap inside the front cover so that when it's open for reading, you can slip your hand inside the strap.  Now, when I fall asleep, Kindelicious is safe and sound, attached to my hand!


----------



## Scott Neumyer (Dec 8, 2010)

I've actually dropped my Kindle AND my iPad like this. Luckily, they both came out unscathed because I always have them in their covers.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I have almost dropped my Kindle numerous times when nodding off while reading in bed. Fortunately, it probably wouldn't be damaged, as it would just fall onto my body, which would then wake me up. I have the leather Amazon cover, and I always keep that closed to protect the device, even when walking from one room to another. I would be heartbroken if anything happened to my beloved Kindle!


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I have done that many times and have dropped it on everything from my bed, the carpet, and even on the tiled bathroom floor. It's always in a cover and have never had a problem.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Casse said:


> ITA! Mine has been saved by the Oberon several times.... Highly recommended.
> 
> I'm most concerned about dropping it on the hardwood floor and having it hit on a corner without a cover


Yup, been there done that. We started with Belkin covers. They are great, but you take the Kindle out to read. I dropped mine and it hit on the corner on a tile floor. No more problems since I got the Oberon cover. We bought M-edge covers for our grand kids. Those provide pretty good protection and cost around $35 and zip up.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I read hands-free except for page turns, so I haven't dropped it while reading.  I have it on a Peeramid pillow or, on occasion, use a wooden book stand.


----------



## earthlydelites (Dec 12, 2009)

so far I've managed to avoid dozing off and reading  no kindle droppage for me!


----------



## mareyeka (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm often surprised at how many people fall asleep while reading or watching tv. If I'm tired enough to sleep, I can't read, so I put my book or kindle down. Never ever fell asleep while reading so it's not something I'm worried about.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

mcostas said:


> I have one in smoke! I thought when I got my beautiful oberon cover I would just save the rubbery one, but the opposite has happened.
> 
> I fall asleep in bed readking my kindle, it just falls on my chest.


Do you recommend the oberon covers then? I've been looking at them, but didn't know how they'd work out...


----------



## Belle2Be (Aug 29, 2010)

Mine is naked and I'm really rough with it, I've dropped it, my 2 year old has stepped on it, I throw it frisbee style across the room to the couch or bed, it survives


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

I really like my oberon cover. It protects the kindle and I can read undisturbed in public. I would prefer that the straps that secure the kindle be a little thinner, one of them sort of covers the back button. 

There has never been a problem with that though, except that it bothers me. My solution was to put two self stick felt disks under the strap so it is impossible to for the strap to touch the button. It's hard to explain what I mean, the bottom line is I love the oberon cover, I don't like to stuff my kindle in my purse or lunch box without some protection. The skin just makes it more pleasing to read, I got a white one and the skin tones it down.


----------



## Amiedoll (Jun 29, 2010)

mareyeka said:


> I'm often surprised at how many people fall asleep while reading or watching tv. If I'm tired enough to sleep, I can't read, so I put my book or kindle down. Never ever fell asleep while reading so it's not something I'm worried about.


Every time I tell my husband I am going to go read, he always says "Have a nice nap!" . I often fall asleep in front of the telly too lol. I guess I get comfortable and relaxed and I just nod off. Despite all my naps though I do read a lot of books, some times I don't know how I manage it


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Bluejarzen said:


> Waking up from the shock of a Kindle falling onto my face is standard operating procedure for me.


Me too. I figured this had to be happening to someone else ... cozily reading in bed leads to a sharp *BONK* on the forehead. I usually give up after about the third one.


----------



## Oh2Read (Jan 10, 2011)

I got my K3 for Christmas, and had never fallen asleep reading before, but find myself doing so now! I think it's just because Kindy is so light and comfy to hold. I'm another bonk on the chest person. No accidents yet though, prob a good thing considering it's a nudist!


----------



## Froggmann (Jan 18, 2011)

Just got mine too for Christmas (actually a week after, they were backordered) and have fallen asleep while reading a few times already. Twice it just fell harmlessly on the bed to be discovered 20 minutes later. Another time it fell off the couch and onto the hard floor. Luckily it was unharmed but I decided to stop waiting for the cover I ordered (3 weeks on backorder) and just get one of those M-Edge covers. Love it.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Amy Corwin said:


> Do you recommend the oberon covers then? I've been looking at them, but didn't know how they'd work out...


Are you kidding??!! Check out the Oberon thread on the Kindle Accessories forum titled, "Post Oberon Pictures Here"

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5446.0.html


----------

